# next best thing!



## French Maiden (Feb 5, 2012)

Got an e-mail from Baby Charm's breeder this afternoon. 
She sent me a Happy Valentine's Day and a lovely little gift - More picture of my baby girl. 

Charm is 3 1/2 weeks old that means it's only 8 1/2 weeks to go until I have my baby daughter in my arms. 

These are all 5 girls (from 2 litters)










These are the 2 little boys one from each littler.










These are all 7 pups together from 2 litters.










I'm in love. 

Arent they the most beautiful little creatures you've ever seen?


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh Francine, can't you just hear the squeeky little puppy noises?! These pictures are precious. So very excited for you!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Those are such sweet looking puppies! How did you choose which one to get?


----------



## French Maiden (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm getting a little girl, not sure which one yet. I think I'm just going to choose on the day that I pick her up. To be honest I dont care which one I get (as long as she is female - which she is lol) as long as I get one. 

I just bought some pretty little hair ties and clips with bows for her this morning. I'm so excited. I wish I could just fast forward 8 weeks!


----------



## French Maiden (Feb 5, 2012)

Summergirl73 said:


> Oh Francine, can't you just hear the squeeky little puppy noises?! These pictures are precious. So very excited for you!


I really can, I can just see them slowly trying to chew each others ears off and clumsily trying to run around. 

Argh, I just want her now!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Those pictures are so sweet - it's a Puppy Mosh Pit!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh so sweet!!! Adorable, adorable puppies...I am sooo excited for you!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh, what sweet babies, oh bless their hearts. And they all looks soooo happy. Don't you worry time will fly, even though it may not seem like it. I picked out my little Ana, week one so I had 12 weeks to wait ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. I just used the time for nesting LOL. Oh they are darling. CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## French Maiden (Feb 5, 2012)

My son said to me this afternoon, 'lets get them all.' lol, bless his heart. 

I think I'm nearly ready for her (I'm waaaay too organised.) Now I'm getting things that I really dont need like little dresses and pretty bow ties for her hair lol.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Yes, Yes, Yes:wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I want to grab them all and take them home:wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh my goodness! I love them ALL! :wub:


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Aww cute! Send them all my way!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Would love to be able to sit there and just watch them play together for the day. They're adorable.

I bet the next 8 1/2 weeks will SEEM like forever. I know that you must be super excited.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Adorable photos.......very sweet pups! :wub:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Awww, sooo precious!


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Cuteness overload!:exploding: It will be great to see her grow up here on SM


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

They are all so cute.it will be so hard to pick just one.when you can go.tp see pup?


----------



## French Maiden (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm not sure yet.


----------

